# Sept, 27th PRes BMQ EKScots



## Deleted member 44947 (2 Sep 2013)

I will begin BMQ with The Essex and Kent Scottish Regiment Sept, 27th 2013. Anyone else?


----------



## Bassil_Inf (2 Sep 2013)

You are very lucky, congratulations. I've been waiting to swear into my unit for 1 and a half months now. The waiting continues...


----------



## Deleted member 44947 (3 Sep 2013)

Yeah I have heard I was pretty lucky. I was worried about the long wait, especially the fact there were 16 applicants and they were only selecting 3 so I was one of the 3.


----------



## s54w (10 Sep 2013)

I'm still waiting but I doubt I'll make it...maybe for the January training.


----------



## chixdigit (24 Sep 2013)

I'm RMS in with the air force. Flying in from Victoria.


----------

